# What size boat for Indian Lake/ St. Marys?



## RustyGoat (May 17, 2011)

I have been thinking about buying a boat but Im unsure what size. I have been out on Indian numerous times with friends in 16'+ boats that worked quite well but would like to get something a little smaller that I can easily launch by myself. Would a 14' flat bottom jon boat work ok? Also found a couple 14' v-hauls. I dont want to buy a boat and end up regretting my purchase. Will mostly be used on Indian and occasionally St. Marys and reservoirs.


----------



## downtime8763 (Jun 22, 2008)

Anything smaller than 16ft can be dangerous on any lake,heck a 16 can be as well. Don't go with a low profile on as there bad in a white cap situation and the vhall is easiest to row in a pinch.Good luck !


----------



## saugmon (Jun 14, 2006)

I wouldn't suggest a flat bottom if using it on Indian and Grand.Both those lakes get pretty rough. Both times I had my boat at grand,the waves were big and i didn't venture far..If you were strictly fishing channels,calmer reservoirs, then probably be ok with a flatbottom.

A V-hull would fare better. My 16.5' seanymph is a decent size for those lakes and reservoirs. 2 people ok, 3 in it is a crowd.I'd say it's almost the perfect size for me.It'll handle those constant 2'-3' waves.I can walk around the boat and those smaller boats I see,the people are stuck sitting in 1 spot for a long time.You'll be thrown around quite a bit but you'd be worse off in a smaller boat. If you go the flatbottom/jon boat route,make sure it is deep. I've seen some of those smaller shallower tracker crappie/panfish sized flatbottoms almost sink because of the 2 foot waves. Plus you have the wakes from the pleasureboaters. I've been pounded with 2'-3' waves churned up by the powerboaters on Indian lake and there was no wind.The lake was like a big soupbowl that day and waves hit us in every possible direction that day.

My boat handled last weekend's 2+'ers,but I had spray in my face majority of the time.The windshield may be small,but it helps keep some of the spray from hitting my face.

Get a hold of northern1. He's got a smaller 14' or so tiller v-hull and was near me quite a few times trolling the main lake at indian last summer.He could give you some advice for the smaller sized boats on indian lake.

I have no trouble loading and unloading myself. I'm usually faster doing it myself than other boats with 2 of them doing it. It's still light enough that I don't even feel it behind the truck.


----------



## Northern1 (May 9, 2012)

Yeah, I have a 14ft alumacraft vhull. It handled indian lake quite well last year in whatever there was. Not to say I didn't get bounced around like a cork at times. Having said that, I added some considerable weight to it this spring that makes it difficult to manuver. It went from about 450lbs loaded to about 1000 pounds loaded. I'll be taking my casting deck off of it once trolling season starts up. I was out in those 2 footers for about 5 seconds last weekend and turned to back around becuase I thought I was gonna get swamped if I wanted to be stubborn.
I load and unload it by myself without problems every time. It is a lot harder with this new weight to it, but i'm getting some guides on my trailer that will help with the onload. The boat is very stable though. Couldn't tip it if you tried. For me, its definitely big enough, yet small enough to pull behind my F150 without any problems. The aluminum is low maintenance as well. 
I would not get a flat bottom on indian. You will have to be way too cautious and it will take a lot away from your fishing trips. Whatever you do, if you are going to troll, be sure to get a nice motor that is reliable and can basically idle at a nice speed around 3mph. I just have a 9.9 yamaha and its perfect. I can only go 12mph but hey, it works and i can get across the lake in 10 mins.
I know there's a guy named TomC who has a boat he calls the silver bullet. I believe its only a 12 footer, and hes out there drifting for cats a lot and i've never seen him with problems. He would be a good one to ask as well. 
GLSM can get pretty darn choppy and scary. In that lake you can stand up in most spots and see the top of your head. I dont make as many trips there, but still, I would trust my 14 footer 99% of days there as well. 
I think the biggest thing is using your judgement when having something 14ft long. If you want to be risky, you might have something coming to you. But for the most part, just be ready to dodge the pleasure boaters, don't get surprised by the big wakes that will come your way, and if there are 20+mph winds, it will be an uncomfortable day on indian......but thats when the saugeye hit the best sometimes lol


----------



## RustyGoat (May 17, 2011)

After reading the replies maybe I'll have to go with a 16'. Friend has a 16' Starcraft for sale that we have fished out of on Indian and other lakes numerous times without issue. It needs some work but I guess if I can get it cheap enough I'll go that route.


----------



## Byg (Jun 6, 2006)

I agree with the other post here. I fished indian in a modified V 14ft grizzly.
Worked great most of the time,but when the wind kicks up I sometimes got water over the front of it while drifting and I did not like that at all LOL. Thats when I called it quits and headed in. Its no fun to drive an hour and the wind/waves keep you from fishing. The 16' Starcraft sounds like the ticket. Hope you find something and enjoy it


----------



## Northern1 (May 9, 2012)

Yup, looks like you have your answer. Go with the 16' if its available. If I had to do it again, that's what I would have bought as well. The 14' I bought was just in good shape and the right price. Do what's best for your situation.


----------



## injun laker45 (Jun 28, 2011)

I fished Indian Lake for years in my 14 ft Starcraft v hull. With that said, a 16 ft will be a bit more roomy and more comfortable to fish out of. Just couldn't move around much in the 14ft.


----------

